# Invoicing Software for Mac



## bishopthomas (Dec 12, 2011)

I need new invoicing software, something that is geared more toward rentals than sales (although I also do sales too). Mainly lacking in my current software is a column for "Days/Weeks." I downloaded FileMaker but it seems WAY too complicated for what I'm trying to do. I don't want to learn how the software works and become a programmer, just want it to do what I need (which is very basic). I don't necessarily need rental tracking or anything like that. I'm not looking for free, but less than $500 would be ideal. I haven't found any pricing on the very limited results from a Google search so if you know ballpark pricing that would be helpful.

What are you guys using and how is it working out for you?


----------



## len (Dec 12, 2011)

I use Quickbooks, but I don't use it for receipts or invoices, which are just proposals that the customer signs. There's a steep curve to Quickbooks, but there's a lot of support and once you figure out the interface it goes quickly. I think I found mine on ebay, but there's a ton of pirated software, so be careful.


----------



## bishopthomas (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, Len. My friend uses Quickbooks. He just switched over and I remember him having some difficulty learning it. I'll have to check it out.


----------

